# Juwel Rio 125



## Vazkez (Dec 15, 2013)

Good evening guys,

I have a juwel rio 125 and I would like to upgrade my light as I think the light unit which comes with the tank is not enough for planted aquarium.
I was searching web and I only found 60cm units (too small) or 90cm (too big). The lengh of the tank is 81 cm 

So is anyone here which has the same tank and could advice with some links or companies which makeing light ubits to fit to the tank please.

Ohh also I would like to have Overtank light units (the one which sits on sides of the tank).

Thank you,


----------



## Vazkez (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry forgot to write that I am looking for at least 3 bulbs (T5 prefered) and at least 3W per G.

Thank you.


----------

